# Gothic II - Morgahard



## tanteyve (4. April 2005)

Ich habe vom Richter in Khorinis den Auftrag erhalten den Banditen Morgahard zu töten. Angeblich soll der irgendwo in Bergen Richtung Xardas Turm sein. Maleth hat mir erzählt, es wären Banditen im Westen von Lobarts Hof. Hab jetzt schon alle Höhlen in der Gegend abgesucht, kann diesen Kumpel aber nicht finden. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Rinderteufel (4. April 2005)

tanteyve am 04.04.2005 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vom Richter in Khorinis den Auftrag erhalten den Banditen Morgahard zu töten. Angeblich soll der irgendwo in Bergen Richtung Xardas Turm sein. Maleth hat mir erzählt, es wären Banditen im Westen von Lobarts Hof. Hab jetzt schon alle Höhlen in der Gegend abgesucht, kann diesen Kumpel aber nicht finden. Wer kann mir helfen?



Na ja, am Anfang des Spiels bist du doch von Xardas' Turm in Richtung Lobart's Hof und Khorinis gelaufen. Nachd em ersten Wolf kam so eine Grotte, in der ein paar Goblins waren (mit Add-on "Nacht des Raben" stand dann Cavalorn dort und die Goblins waren tot). Und hinter dieser Grotte kam ein Höhleneingang, an dem ein Bandit stand. Mit dem konnte man reden und sich einen Steckbrief von ihm geben lassen bei richtiger Dialogwahl (die Höhle konntest du dann auch ausräuchern, im Add-on zusammen mit Cavalorn). Imho findest du deine gesuchte Person in dieser Höhle.


----------



## p5-prescott (5. April 2005)

Ich habe selbst diese Quest zwar noch nie bekommen, aber ich glaube du musst aus dem Haupttor in der Stadt raus, und rechts denn Felsen entlang (dort müsstest du dann bald an einem Schattenläufer vorbeikommen, falls du ihn noch nicht umgenietet hast). Irgendwann geht ein Weg nach rechts dort musst du hin, dann kannst du das Banditenlager nicht verfehlen. Das ist das einzige Banditenlager, das in Frage käme...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (5. April 2005)

p5-prescott am 05.04.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe selbst diese Quest zwar noch nie bekommen, aber ich glaube du musst aus dem Haupttor in der Stadt raus, und rechts denn Felsen entlang (dort müsstest du dann bald an einem Schattenläufer vorbeikommen, falls du ihn noch nicht umgenietet hast). Irgendwann geht ein Weg nach rechts dort musst du hin, dann kannst du das Banditenlager nicht verfehlen. Das ist das einzige Banditenlager, das in Frage käme...


jop ich glaub mich auch zu erinnern!!

Ganz einfache Lösung: geh mit Bartok, dem Jäger, auf Jagt (Bürgerquest -> Bosper) dann bleibt er dort in der Nähe von den schwarzen Goblins und dem Ork stehen, alle anlocken und killen lassen (die EXP bekommst du) dann holst du einzeln dei Banditen aus der Höhle raus und lässt Bartok alle killen, wenn sie dir zu schwer sind!

Aber Vorsicht: geh nciht zu nah zu Bartok hin wenn er da steht, denn sonst kommt ein Dialog, und er geht wieder heim.

so sollte es klappen


----------



## Rosini (5. April 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 05.04.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> p5-prescott am 05.04.2005 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist das falsche "Lager". Das richtige, gesuchte Banditenlager befindet sich nahe Xardas Turm. Erinnerst du dich noch an die stelle, an welcher dich beim ersten Start ein Bandit aufhält. Hinter diesem war eine Treppe und genau dort hinter befinden sich die gesuchten Flüchtlinge. Allerdings verraten diese dir nicht die benötigen Informationen über den Aufenthalt von Morgahard.

Gehe in die Taverne zur Toten Harpie. Hier wirst du wieder ein paar Flüchtlinge treffen. Aber auch diese verraten dir den Aufenthalt über Morgahard nicht. Deine letzte Anlaufsstelle ist schließlich Onars Hof. Guck am besten mal zum Schwertmeister der Söldner (glaube Cord), der jeden Tag auf seiner Wiese nahe am Waldrand trainiert.

In der nähe befindet sich Morgahard. 



Spoiler



Aber töte ihn nicht, denn nach einem Gespräch kann er dir helfen, den Richter zu überführen. Also nicht gleich umnieten


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (5. April 2005)

Rosini am 05.04.2005 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 05.04.2005 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach ja stimmt das war die Quest mit den Korrupten Richter ^^


----------



## tanteyve (7. April 2005)

Danke, hab den Kamerad gefunden. Hätt ich ja auch gleich drauf kommen können, nachdem ich die erste Nachricht bei einem Flüchtling gefunden habe.


----------

